# I couldn't........



## betty swollocks (15 Feb 2008)

A few weeks back I put my Hurricane up for sale on this forum. It was met with no interest and I didn't bother to ebay it.
Nomatter: today I put new brakes (Hope minis), a new cassette and new chain (well, three actually) on and took it out for shakedown blast in the wan sunshine.
This was my first 'bent ride for many months and I'd quite forgotten just how fast the Hurricane is and the impact it has on onlookers - schools were coming out at the time.
It felt like new: and I'm in love again. I'm not getting rid of it now.
Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## nobby (17 Feb 2008)

Scratch your own Swollocks!


----------



## Fiona N (18 Feb 2008)

Wan sunshine...?
Where are you? Here in Kendal, while I can't say we're sweltering (although it feels that way if you go out early in full-on winter gear and stay out until midday), we have had 9 days unbroken sunshine - everyday, all day 

It's like being back in northern Italy - gorgeous blue cycling days. I've even got Windermere instead of Lago Maggiore. Pity I have to work sometimes 

Hope your sun gets better


----------



## NickM (18 Feb 2008)

There you are, betty - you weren't _meant_ to part company with your Hurri


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Feb 2008)

It's been bright sunshine here in West Berkshire for the last three days and I've enjoyed some fabulous runs out on the Hurri. The Hope minis are performing well and the gears needed minor tweaking only.
It'll take a few weeks for my recumbent legs to return fully and until then the uphills will continue to be a little bit of a trial. I'll persevere though, because it's such great fun.
It seems that me and the Hurri _are_ destined to share a future together!


----------



## andharwheel (19 Feb 2008)

I had thought about selling my Hurricane and wasnt sure thatI would get a decent price, so I have deceded to keep mine too. I notice that you changed your discs. I have never been able keep the front Louise working properly; it always seems to need bleeding. The Hopes sound better?


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Feb 2008)

andharwheel said:


> I had thought about selling my Hurricane and wasnt sure thatI would get a decent price, so I have deceded to keep mine too. I notice that you changed your discs. I have never been able keep the front Louise working properly; it always seems to need bleeding. The Hopes sound better?



I hated my Louises. Far too powerful and lacking in modulation IMO.....too many skids and scary moments. I couldn't stop them squealing either.
Much happier with the Hope minis already and they're barely run in: can't think why it took me so long to swap over to them.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Feb 2008)

I'm not surprised you changed your mind! Hurricanes are lovely to ride, I fall in love with mine again every time I ride her.


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Feb 2008)

Five decent-ish rides later and already my legs don't feel quite so jelly-like!


----------

